# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech > Sex toys >  Lovense, smart sex toys, New York, USA, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Website - lovense.com

youtube.com/LovenseHome

vimeo.com/lovense

facebook.com/lovensetoys

twitter.com/Lovense

linkedin.com/company/lovense

instagram.com/lovensetoys

Lovense on Wikipedia

Founder and CEO - Dan Liu

"Lovense Long Distance Love Toys" on Indiegogo

"Lush Vibe- Control with Smartphone or Apple Watch" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Virtual Sex Toys For Couples | Improve Your Skype Sex w/ Teledildonics!

Published on Nov 26, 2013




> Our his and her sex toys are interactive across any distance. Perfect for making your skype sex sessions a little more real and a lot more fun! Max is our male sex toy and Nora is our female sex toy. When you use your toy, your partner’s toy will react based on your movement! These are the ultimate toys for couples! 
> 
> How does it work?
> 
> Each sex toy has a bluetooth sensor in it. They connect to the internet via your smartphone, tablet or computer. With our free software, you can connect your toy with your partner’s and experience cyber sex in a new way! 
> 
> Hardware Features: 
> 
> Max is one of the best male masturbators available. It has a patent pending air pump design, which mimics contractions. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Lush - Remote Control Vibrator Demo

Published on Aug 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

First Sex Toy Controlled By Apple Watch

Published on Aug 17, 2015




> A quick example of the interface we've created. It's simple, responsive and allows you to keep your hands free! Perfect for discreet public play or at home play.

----------


## Airicist

Nora by Lovense | Designed to pleasure your G-spot!

Published on Dec 11, 2017




> The first of its kind. This dual stimulation rabbit vibrator, not only has a rotating head to stimulate your G-spot, but also a flexible vibrating arm able to accommodate multiple body types. We want everyone to be able to find their sweet spot. 
> 
> Originally released in 2013 and designed for long distance couples, the new optimized Nora can be used by couples or for solo play.

----------


## Marius Titulescu

I totally recommend this for people in long-distance relationships. Makes all the difference. 
I also found a similar model at hatar.ro/collections/masturbatoare .

----------

